# Malaysian species



## Bartek (Jan 7, 2014)

More coming


----------



## Bartek (Jan 7, 2014)

And few more...


----------



## Bartek (Jan 7, 2014)

promise that more will be posted soon...


----------



## Vlodek (Jan 7, 2014)

Those are some epic pictures! Great job.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing!

Have you identified them all yet?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 7, 2014)

that last one is really cool lookin


----------



## GhostYeahX (Jan 7, 2014)

Wah love that toxodera


----------



## Sticky (Jan 7, 2014)

That last is a toxodera! I watched a video of one on youtube. Its fun to watch it swing around while looking at the camera!


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 7, 2014)

That's amazing!


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful photos.. I wish some of these were in culture


----------



## Bartek (Jan 9, 2014)

Few more...


----------



## Bartek (Jan 11, 2014)

More follows...


----------



## Ambystoma (Jan 11, 2014)

So many amazing species. I'm really drawn to that last one.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you go to Malaysia and find them? If so around which parts? Curious because I'm planning an expedition there next month.


----------



## Bartek (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, currently i m still in Malaysia

and going to stay here next 4 weeks


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 14, 2014)

That's awesome! Are you in Borneo? I'm in Singapore now researching SE Asian mantids.


----------



## Bartek (Jan 15, 2014)

No, i m on Pennisular  

You can contact me via facebook


----------



## Bartek (Jan 15, 2014)

Few more and next are coming ...


----------



## Bartek (Jan 21, 2014)

Few more...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 21, 2014)

Love it,man!


----------



## Bartek (Jan 25, 2014)

another one


----------



## sally (Jan 25, 2014)

I love the pictures.


----------



## Bartek (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Bartek (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoy guys...


----------



## melano (Feb 7, 2014)

the last 3 pictures... this mantid is ugly... please just scratch her !


----------



## Ambystoma (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha, I'm going to assume you were kidding. That is the most amazing species I have ever seen!


----------



## Bartek (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry already scratched just as my budd asked me


----------



## twolfe (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Amazing collection of so many unique species. It would be fun to see them in the wild. And there are a couple of very nice camouflage images in one of the earlier series.

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Ambystoma (Feb 7, 2014)

How are people not exploding over the Toxodera?!


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 7, 2014)

Ambystoma said:


> How are people not exploding over the Toxodera?!


Because there is already a number of toxodera images in this thread


----------



## Bartek (Feb 8, 2014)

ehh

Enjoy


----------



## melano (Feb 8, 2014)

for the last picture... why did you put the mantid in a so ugly background ?

so who will recognize the L1 boxer mantid ? ( Precarious and Yen cannot play...)


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 9, 2014)

love the moss mantises and the toxodera


----------



## reptilia5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome photos. I can't get enough of these pics.How did you acquire such an amazing collection?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow!!! Toxodera, Haania, parymenopus! That's awesome! Would you happen to have pictures of deroplatys gorochovi?


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 22, 2014)

reptilia5 said:


> Awesome photos. I can't get enough of these pics.How did you acquire such an amazing collection?


 He was out in the field, I think almost all if not all are wild.


----------



## Bartek (Feb 26, 2014)

Hatched  

H major


----------



## leviatan (Feb 26, 2014)

melano said:


> so who will recognize the L1 boxer mantid ? ( Precarious and Yen cannot play...)


Pachymantis bicingulata


----------



## melano (Feb 27, 2014)

leviatan said:


> Pachymantis bicingulata


yes you are right, but now I'm crying more and again

the adult female don't survive the trip :'(

I'm kill my pain eating tons of chocolate (belgium of course)


----------

